# Lightroom 2.3 Contact Sheet "print to JPEG" not working



## RushNP774 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've searched the web and these forums to no end, and can't find anyone else who has ever had this problem.  I'm REALLY trying to warm up to LR, but it's just error after error for me...

Whenever I go through the motions to create a contact sheet, once I click "print to file", I get a dialog box to save it.  I type the file name, and in the box below it ("save file as type"), the only option is "Supported Files" without any mention of JPEG or PDF.  After naming my contact sheet and saving it, there's a new folder on my desktop with my contact sheet name, but there is nothing in it.

This always happened to me with LR 2.1.  Someone recommended me upgrade to 2.3, and the first contact sheet I made with it worked perfectly.  Ever since then, this same error/bug/issue happens.

Also, I'm running Windows XP 32-bit (in case that matters), and there's always a message in my "print" dialog in the upper left with my printer's name and "page x of xx" (usually based on my last contact sheet I tried to print).  Could there be some issue from the old job not being cleared from memory or something?

I'd be VERY grateful for any help in resolving this issue, because the contact sheet feature is one of the biggest things that made be get Lightroom.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 21, 2009)

Why "print to file", I dont use lightroom but in every other application I click print and this opens the printer dialogue box where I select options then ok and it prints, I print Contact sheets this way in PSCS, and think I've done this in each version of PS since 4. H


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2009)

I assume they want to 'print to file' so they can send it out for printing.


----------



## RushNP774 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm trying to print a contact sheet to a file so I can send it to the model and let them pick out the shots they want me to edit.  I didn't realize nobody uses contact sheets anymore though.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm pretty new at Lightroom and I don't know much about trouble shooting issues like this.  Maybe search for a forum with a busy Lightroom section.  Luminous Landscape has one, I think.


----------

